# Sony Genezis ZUX999 prende al quitar salidas stk



## transistor2020 (May 8, 2014)

como se que stan malas las salidas stk de un equipo sony, al quitarlas prendr y  funciona el audio de los audifonos y todo lo demas, pero quiero saber si de verdad las salidas estan malas ya que son caras y ambas miden igual, lo mas raro es que no hubo cortocircuito en ninguna corneta segun fue un bajon de electricidad acaso eso daña las salidas y ambas quiero probarlas afuera con un tester analogico como las mido. la salida es  STK-412-740


----------



## SKYFALL (May 8, 2014)

Lo mas indicado es que busques el circuito de aplicación de ese integrado para descartar un mal funcionamiento, si por alguna razón el trasiente fue elevado el daño se pudo presentar, incluso en los dos al tiempo, yo diría a vuelo de pájaro que si al retirar los módulos el equipo prende es posible que las salidas se hayan puesto en corto.


----------



## transistor2020 (May 8, 2014)

aja pero no encuentro el diagrama interno de estas salidas tengo el manual de sericio y la imagen que deje mas arriba salen las patas y su funciones pero internamente no se sabe como es el integrado


----------



## fausto garcia (May 9, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> aja pero no encuentro el diagrama interno de estas salidas tengo el manual de sericio y la imagen que deje mas arriba salen las patas y su funciones pero internamente no se sabe como es el integrado



Saludos compañeros 

Estaba viendo un manual de servicio en donde se utiliza el STK412-150 y comparándolo con este integrado (STK412-740) es "casi" idéntico... supongo que internamente podrian ser iguales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2014)

Hola a todos , como ya aclarado despues de quitado los CIs amplificadores "STKs" lo equipo (Sony) anda, portanto  para mi lo CIs estan dañados y informan lo microprocesador desa pane que por su vez no permite que lo equipo ascienda ,entonses eses  deven sener canbiados por otros nuevos , pero !OJO! mucho cuidado con falsificasiones Chinas , mui comunes actualmente.
!fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu mantenimiento!.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

